# Dog hair loss reasons



## yasu-sakai (Jun 4, 2016)

Dog hair loss reasons


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

I think it's like an allergic reaction sometimes it's base on the foods that you will given to your lovable pup, do you take your pup on vet? for some check up? 
Mine too have the same problem before and now my pup is back to normal.


----------



## Angeliki (Jul 1, 2016)

Mine is six months old and I have given her salmon oil and the situation stopped. Also, she got a shiny black coat since then. It exists in every pet store.
Check it out.


----------

